

100,000 iPhone applications, Do we need so many? - omfut
http://latestgeeknews.blogspot.com/2009/11/100000-iphone-applications-do-we-need.html

======
bombs
Are the AppsFire statistics only valid for apps that are used by AppFire
users? It'd be useful to compare statistics for how many apps are used more
than once or twice after installing too.

Apple sold 7.4 million iPhones last quarter alone. A single digit percentage
of total users is still A LOT.

Do I need 100,000 apps? No. I only use a dozen non-Apple apps, but I'm willing
to bet that even if you use only a dozen apps, we're not going to be using the
same ones.

There's a lot of junk in the App Store that maybe no one uses, but quantity
doesn't necessarily mean there isn't quality in numbers either.

